# Harris hawk food



## Rigwallet (Jan 25, 2014)

Has anyone any idea on how long I could keep frozen meat ( rabbits,pheasants) etc in freezer before they become unsuitable to feed a hawk ?.


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

*im not to sure but it is probably a very long time*

if they are frozen they can not decompose.


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

It is all really down to your personal preference, in theory there should be no point where frozen food 'goes off'. What you will usually find however is that the longer you keep items in the freezer the more desiccated the food will become resulting in freezer burn. This is not the same as it going off but it will result in the meat being less nutritious and is generally not what you want in your frozen foods. Everyone will have a different opinion on this as the keeping of frozen foods can be a really hotly debated topic, but I won't go into that! 

Generally most people seeking to keep a prey item as fresh as possible would not keep an item for longer than 3 months. As I have said however this is not set in stone and I would not advise some one to throw out prey items as soon as they go beyond 3 months but hopefully this at least provides you a rough guide.

All the best

Tim @ RS Reptile Supplies


----------



## GOSS (Sep 5, 2013)

*Rabbits pheasants*

Just some advice from a hawk keeper of 20+ years be very cautious feeding rabbit & pheasant as they carry lead shot but can still look and act very healthy. Any game my birds caught were exchanged for a reward and then removed. Game fed was always scrutinised for any pellets. Something you may already do.


----------



## Rigwallet (Jan 25, 2014)

*Hawk food*

Thanks far your comment. I know about lead poisoning etc as I'm a shooter but would love to speak to you regarding hawking as i have not got a hawk yet I'm just assembling the equipment needed which is nearly done. Look forward to here from your vast expieriance.


----------



## Rigwallet (Jan 25, 2014)

What's your thoughts on traing a young bird


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

It depends on what you want him for. you have to be very very careful because otherwise you will get a screamer! have you had any experience of falconry before?


----------



## Rigwallet (Jan 25, 2014)

kirstyhorsman said:


> It depends on what you want him for. you have to be very very careful because otherwise you will get a screamer! have you had any experience of falconry before?


I want the hawk far hunting


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

How well manned is he already, is he happy on the fist? can you do health checks comfortably? if not this is where to start, once he is happy on the fist you need to start him coming to you for food. remember to keep his weight low so that he's hungry and will come, but don't starve him. if he wont come to you for food don't feed him. keep him on a crayance until he comes reliably from any distance. Begin with just a step off whatever he is on to the fist, then gradually extend the distance. 

Weigh him before you feed him, keep note, and also note how well he did - level of interest, and distance flown to you, also note weather. Also ALWAYS use telemetry when you fly him free, but its good to get him used to the tracker before that too  

It is pretty late in the season to start now tho, I would just man him up for now, then pop him in an aivary, re man him, then work on the flying late summer/early autumn so you're ready to go when the hunting season starts.


----------



## Rigwallet (Jan 25, 2014)

I have not yet got a bird I am going to get one from my friend who breeds falcons. Do you think I should wait till later in the year as I know it's to late far hunting now as they are about to go into moult . I thought if I got one now it would get use to me through the year. My email is 
[email protected] Easier to communicate.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Its up to you, its best if they're in an aviary during the summers to moult, you get them fat and they revert to a slightly more "wild bird" state, then I think its normally September you fit new anklets etc, start cutting down the weight and manning, then once they're thin enough start flying to the fist, then when the bush is down enough start hunting!

I don't know very much, I don't have my own bird, but I'm in a Hawking club and have spent some time with the most experienced guys with lots of different birds. I recommend joining your local club, read "training birds of prey" by jemima parry-jones and anything else you can get your hands on  Nothing beats practise and learning from guys who hunt (don't pay, find someone you can help out who will teach you in return) read everything, then get your bird, Harris' may be "easy beginner's birds" but if you get it wrong then they scream and wont be much good at hunting!


----------

